# Pain management Billing Software



## erina586 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone I wanted to get some input on softwares everyone is using.  I am looking for a billing software for a solo practice.  What is everyone using? Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 10, 2013)

Supercoder
Optum Encoder Pro Professional with add on ICD-9 AHA Coding Clinic
AMA CPT Assistant Online AMA CPT changes online
AMA CPT Network 
Medassets Revenue Cycle Solutions
Decision Health 
AAOS Global Surgery 
ASA RVU


----------



## stlbill511 (Apr 12, 2013)

Secur.md    It is very easy to use and not expensive like eclinical.  They have a website, just make sure your do not put an e on the end of secur or it will not take you to the right website.   Secur.md  They are out of St. Louis, MO

Ask for Dave Teubner and tell him Caroline sent you.


----------

